# Schutzhund poodle



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

nevermind too dark I will get another video lol


----------



## calidani (Nov 22, 2009)

Can't wait to see the poodle video!! My roommates SPoo is Schutzhund trained, and it's amazing to see him in action.


----------



## aprhj (Jun 16, 2009)

OK I give, I thought you were talking about some unique type of poodle, but it been posted it is a type of training. Can you please enlighten me and maybe others?


----------



## calidani (Nov 22, 2009)

aprhj said:


> OK I give, I thought you were talking about some unique type of poodle, but it been posted it is a type of training. Can you please enlighten me and maybe others?


Most people know Schutzhund as police dog training. Schutzhund trained dogs are used for protection, scent searching/detection, and search and rescue.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

calidani said:


> Most people know Schutzhund as police dog training. Schutzhund trained dogs are used for protection, scent searching/detection, and search and rescue.


Correct I was going to show enzo acting like he was trained in the sport hahaha today i will get the video


----------

